# I don't think this is Rotala macranda green...



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

It was sold by this name, but it looks like some sort of hygro sp. 
Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Hygrophila polysperma_.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you


----------

